# Bright Hope



## Bright Hope's Dad

I'm the adoptive father of a daughter from Korea.  She came from Korea in 1986 when she was 3 months old.  Her name was Yoon, Yung Hee and I was wondering if I could find the correct wrtten form of her name in Korean.  Thank You,  Her loving father


----------



## ilydork

That sounds like 윤영희.


----------



## AKoreanUser

I'm with ilydork.


----------



## DefactoAmbassador

It's 윤영희, yes. The etymology of 영희 is indeed 'Bright Hope'.


----------

